# RESULTS - CBC Benefit Bass Tournament - June 19th - Lanier



## Rick_Shoup (Jun 20, 2010)

Here are the results of the June 19th CBC Benefit Bass Tournament at Lake Lanier. We had 27 boats. 16 weighed in fish and we paid 5 places. A total of $2,340.00 was paid to the top 5 and Big Fish finishers.

1. Rick Steckelberg & Kevin Showers - 15.16Lbs. ($1,500.00 Winners!)
2. Trent Gober & Jody Cordell - 14.89Lbs. (Big Fish Winners!)
3. Jon Peters & Randy Dyer - 14.68Lbs.
4. Darryl Strayuhorn & Danny Tinsley - 14.41Lbs.
5. Steve Coleman & Jody Hughes - 14.24Lbs.
6. Jason Johnson - 12.79Lbs.
7. Brad Wiley & Tim Adams - 12.49Lbs.
8. Russell Bottom & Morris Darnell - 12.47Lbs.
9. Dwight Johnson & Chris Gayton - 12.31Lbs.
10. Matt Wilbanks & Jim Gooch - 10.60Lbs.
11. Justin Beavers & Jeff Vizinii - 10.45Lbs.
12. Earnest Ortiz - 10.29Lbs.
13. Mark Anglin - 10.26Lbs.
14. Jeff Dalton & Bobby Tyree - 6.56Lbs.
15. Carsie Bogue & Phillip Taylor - 4.77Lbs.
16. Brian Roth & Dale Bowman - 4.26Lbs.

I hope everyone had a great time.
You helped to raise $1,326.00 for our youth ministry and we are grateful.

Thank you all so much. We really enjoyed being with you this year...Also, enjoy the pics below...

God bless,
Rick Shoup


----------

